# Sully Watches.



## xtriple (Dec 4, 2011)

I recently inherited (via an Aunt) my Grandads watch. It's a "Sully" and I think it dates to the 60's. When I got it, even though my Grandad died in 87, with a quick wind it was away and running strong! This wasn't even my Grandads "current" watch, it had been worn out for decades and then thrown in a drawer. Anyway, I was advised to get it serviced as after all this time it would certainly benefit from one, so I did, and it's just come back, bought a strap for it and it's running well.

However, I would really like to know more about it. A quick "Google" throws up very little info at all. I would never sell the watch (and the service probably cost loads more than the watch is worth)as it has great sentimental value, but I really would like to know who "Sully" were, how long they existed for, what they made etc.

Thanks for any help.

P.S. Hello, thanks for letting me onto your forum :grin:


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Sorry don't know much about the make of your watch but it looks like it is missing a second hand ! other than that its a handsome watch


----------



## xtriple (Dec 4, 2011)

No second hand at all, or ever had one. Sorry, I've just been reading the forums old posts and noticed a similar thread on the next page! I did try a search but it didn't throw up much, perhaps this thread should be merged with the other?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

"Sully" was first used by S. Schaya with his Sully Watch Company in La Chaux-de-Fonds. Later the trade mark was used by the Watex Watch Co. SA in Solothurn.

Andreas


----------



## xtriple (Dec 4, 2011)

Dusty, you are quite correct! The second hand is missing! Never noticed before but I had a look under an X20 loupe and there is the little pinion running round inside the others. Wonder how long it's been missing - wasn't there when I got the watch so obviously long gone. Strange that the watch repairer didn't mention it though.

Still, it was the way my Grandad wore it so it's good enough for me... where would you get a s/h from for this watch anyway?


----------

